# White Tuna Salad



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Several years ago in Cincinnati, there was this Delicatessen that served this wonderful White Tuna Salad. You could order a sandwich to go, or take home a container of tuna. I am craving that tuna salad, but can't seem to make it right. This recipe I am thinking of is very light in flavor, and a tad on the sweet side. Does anyone have a light tasting white tuna salad recipe you could share?


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Shroomgirl,

Thank you! I will try your version. It sounds good. I do remember only that the tuna salad I liked had also few ingredients. It was so long ago it is hard to remember. I do know I loved it. I even wrote the food section of our city paper and requested if anyone knew that recipe. But, so far no replies. It's a shame because it was light and delicious. PJ


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I like grinding sweet pickle relish into mayo and adding white pepper, lemon and dillweed....alittle celery and green onions that's it....possibly a pinch of salt.


----------

